
OpenSSL 1.1.0: “Add Support for Dual EC DRBG” - okket
https://github.com/openssl/openssl/blob/abd30777cc72029e8a44e4b67201cae8ed3d19c1/CHANGES#L877
======
okket
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_EC_DRBG](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dual_EC_DRBG)

    
    
      > In April 21, 2014, NIST withdrew Dual_EC_DRBG from its
      > draft guidance on random number generators recommending
      > "current users of Dual_EC_DRBG transition to one of the
      > three remaining approved algorithms as quickly as
      > possible."
    

Edit: Thank you for clearing this up. The issue is reported here:

[https://github.com/openssl/openssl/issues/1495](https://github.com/openssl/openssl/issues/1495)

~~~
detaro
And that line was added to the Changelog in 2011, presumably when they did
their (if i remember right actually never functional) implementation of it:

[https://github.com/openssl/openssl/blame/abd30777cc72029e8a4...](https://github.com/openssl/openssl/blame/abd30777cc72029e8a44e4b67201cae8ed3d19c1/CHANGES#L877)

